# 2011 Nissan Sentra? Pros and cons?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Are there any drivers on here who have one or a similar vehicle with the same manufacturer? I need a new car I'm looking at getting one since a friend of ours owns a dealership and offered us a great deal and financing option.

I need a new car anyway and for the price I can't really find another one around that range. It's new enough to Uber for at least a couple of years if it comes to that. I should also mention that I do have a part time job on the side as a safety net.

I drover a newer model last year as a rental and thought that it was okay. While the brakes weren't the best it did provide a smooth and quiet ride with lots of leg room in the front.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

pro: cheaper compare to civics and corolla
Pro: 30+mpg
depreciate faster
Not as reliable as hondas/toyotas


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> pro: cheaper compare to civics and corolla
> Pro: 30+mpg
> depreciate faster
> Not as reliable as hondas/toyotas


Yeah. The Hondas and Toyotas out there are beyond my price range. I still have a part time job but I have a full time summer job lined up so may eventually end up trading the car in at the beginning of summer if it's possible and see if I can get something better then.


----------

